# Las 2000 obras maestras de Gurb



## Domtom

¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades, Claude !!!

¡¡¡ Ya has reunido 2.000 obras maestras, de lengua y cultura general !!!

¡¡¡ No sabes cuánto te agradezco todo lo que me has ayudado !!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Entièrement d'accord avec Domtom...

Obras maestras de nuestro  ... 

Un beso. Gracias por estar entre nosotros.
Martine


----------



## Paquita

Ya lo sabemos todos *** .

El día 19 de enero de 2007 , Gurb decidió viajar hacia WR cargando con todo lo que pudo


No se conocían sus intenciones y algunos desconfiaban pero muy pronto lo vimos tal como es.

Ahora los científicos creen haber descubierto por qué lo sabe todo...

¡ Felicidades por tus 2000 !​ 
Gracias por estar entre nosotros, y ser como eres.


 Última noticia : con 5,99 posts diarios, el día 20 de diciembre, ¡ ya deberías pasar al 2008 !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oula ! Si Tu es le prof pour Domtom et Martine, et Superman pour Paquita... Qui peux-tu être pour moi ?   

Bisettes.


----------



## totor

*¡un fuerte abrazo para gurb!*​


----------



## Gévy

Z'avez pô honte, tous, là, d'y souhaiter ses 2 000 au p'tit gurb, comme ça !!! 

Z'-avez pas r'marqué que c'est un *GURB* EN MAJUSCUUUUUUUUUUUULES, le mec !!!! 

Bon pour l'occase, faut quand même qu'on lui ponde un truc chiadé. J'y avais déjà fait tout un beau texte, et crotte de zut, v'là que la page se bloque, et merde ! 

Bon, oh, t'es là, le grand BURG, GRUB, BRRRRRRRRRRRRUG ? Eh, oh, je vais pas faire que de parler zozautres. Parce que je vais t'faire un pouème, t'aime bien ça. Sors ton mouchoir, tu coupes pas à la larme à l'oeil !



2 000 et quelques: l'Odyssée de l'Espace
(PETIT POÈME EN PROSE POUR GURBICHOUETTE)

Comment dit-on "tourner de l'oeil" en espagnol ?
Consultez le dico, c'est à la dernière ligne, regardez !
Ça vous a rétamé ? On appelle le SAMU ? Les pompiers ?
Bougez pas, GURB est là, va vous rafistoler tout ça.
Et voilà qu'il explique, conseille, traduit, rectifie,
corrobore une à une ses données: 
cite exemples précis et auteurs et patoué (du patoué!).
Bougre de BUGR!
Ça fait 2000 et quelques: Claude y sait de l'espace...
et du reste!

Bisous et bravo,* GURB* ! 

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

*Feliz bimilenario, GURB *(en mayúsculas, para que no se me enfade Gévy ), y muchas gracias por tus posts.


----------



## chics

Para mí también eres profe y supermán, siempre leo los hilos en los que estás, porque ya sé que me aportará algo interesante. ¡Dos mil ya! Muchas gracias.
Y sobretodo: 
*¡Feliz postaniversario!*
*y feliz navidad, a GURB y a los demás amiguetes*​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Gurb. Siempre se aprende mucho leyéndote. Merci beaucoup pour tout.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Víctor Pérez

À la bonne heure ¡compañero! (désolé si je suis un peu en retard mais j'ai comme l'impression que toi aussi tu l'es...).

C'est un plaisir de partager avec toi certaines discussions et, de temps en temps, leurs interprétations...

À la revoyure!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡ FELICIDADES GURB !*​ 
Merci de toute l'aide précieuse que tu nous apportes, et félicitations pour tes 2000 posts. ¡Que vengan muchos más!

Espero que nos coincidimos más en este foro para que pueda difrutar más de tus respuestas inteligentes.

Bonne journée/soirée.
Cristina​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Muchas Felicidades a *Gurb* (el extraterrestre) y a *Claude* (el terrestre).

Aunque tengas otras pasiones (hablo de las que conozco: las deportivas), no olvides este foro: aquí estamos un montón de alumno/as esperando que nos leas, corrijas, expliques, animes y nos digas "hasta luego".

Un abrazo muy fuerte.
Tina


----------



## Cintia&Martine

..............................................


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades Gurb*
*Merci beaucoup pour tout.*
*Silvia*


----------



## GURB

Hola a todos; ¡Gurb ya está de vuelta!
"_ No echéis más el patio está lleno_" comme on dit chez nous. En tous cas, merci à tous pour votre sollicitude et votre amabilité qui me vont droit au cœur et sont pour moi un encouragement à continuer. Alors vous devrez  supporter quelque temps encore le Gurb  (Claude pour les amis) grincheux et pas toujours commode qui sévit sur ce forum. Soyez assurés qu'il essaiera toujours de suivre le précepte si cher à Cervantes " enseñar deleitando".
Je demanderai seulement à mes amis hispanophones, présents et à venir, et qui ne maîtriseraient pas encore toutes les subtilités de notre belle langue française d'éviter de me poser des questions du genre:
* comment fait-on, en France, pour dormir sur ses deux oreilles* ou _pour *essuyer* un affront avant de l'avoir_ *lavé*? _Pourquoi *remercie*-t-on un employé lorsque l'on est *mécontent* de ses services_ et _appelle-t-on *feu* quelqu'un qui vient de *s'éteindre*?_
_ Pourquoi lorsque l'on veut_* avoir de l'argent devant *soi _faut-il en_ *mettre de côté*? Pour vous répondre il faudrait que je convoque le ban (Gévy/ Martine) et l'arrière-ban (Paquita/Karine) et puis l'incontournable Víctor...et quelques autres, alors ça risquerait d'être un peu long.
Allez, G, gé/ j'ai/ j'aie/ geai/ jet/ jais/ (rayez les mentions inutiles) assez dit de bêtises pour aujourd'hui. Bonne année à tous...j'espère que vous avez fait attention à la boisson lors de ces fêtes car n'oubliez pas que c'est avec les grands* crus* qu'on prend les plus belles *cuites*.
Encore merci. Je vous embrasse. Claude


----------

